# For Monty Python and Star Trek Fans Alike



## toddpedlar (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=luVjkTEIoJc


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 31, 2007)

That was good!


----------



## polemic_turtle (Jul 31, 2007)

Great stuff.


----------



## tellville (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 1, 2007)

Da bomb! Thanks Todd. The PB continues to offer some of the most vivacious entertainment on the web. We boldly go where no reformed online forum has gone before - to infinity and beyond.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Aug 1, 2007)

Pretty good stuff.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## MamaArcher (Aug 1, 2007)

too funny!


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 1, 2007)

That has to be one of the funniest clips I have ever seen!


----------



## panta dokimazete (Aug 1, 2007)

That kills!


----------



## Theogenes (Aug 1, 2007)

That was absolutely hilarious! Thanks for sharing!


----------

